# Baking Recipes?



## mudbug (Dec 30, 1999)

Hi all,

The cool weather has got me in a baking mood, does anyone have any specific recipes they enjoy making and eating they'd be willing to share? (bread, pastries, etc?)


----------



## nutcakes (Sep 5, 2000)

Maybe I should say --Spam Alert??.

[This message has been edited by nutcakes (edited 10-26-2000).]


----------



## mudbug (Dec 30, 1999)

Isn't it amazing how reading a recipe can make you feel heavier?


----------



## unichef (Aug 14, 2000)

BEE HIVE CAKES

Heat oven to 350F. Grease and flour 6 individual miniature bundt pans. 
In an electric mixing bowl with a wire whip attachment, combine

2 cups Sugar 
1/2 cup Shortening

Whip for 2 to 3 minutes until light and creamy, scraping bowl constantly. Add

2 cups Flour 
3/4 cup Water 
3/4 cup Buttermilk 
1 tsp. Baking soda 
1 tsp. Salt 
1/2 tsp.Vanilla Extract 
1/2 tsp. Baking powder 
2 Eggs 
4 oz Unsweetened chocolate,melted and cooled slightly

Beat on high speed for 3 minutes, scraping bowl constantly. Pour into pans.

Spoon 1 Tablespoon Cinnamon Schmeer into each bundt pan. Fill remainder of pan with chocolate batter.

Bake for 25 to 30 minutes, or until wooden pick comes out clean. Cool 10 min., then remove from pans.

Serve with vanilla ice cream and praline twist.

Chef's Tip- If you really want to make this dessert authentic, make miniature bees by rolling marzipan (almond paste) into 
ovals, stripe with chocolate and use almond slices as wings. Use to garnish each cake.

[This message has been edited by UniChef (edited 11-17-2000).]

[This message has been edited by UniChef (edited 11-17-2000).]


----------

